# Dubai roach Q's



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey guys.
Just wondering how much ventilation to give the roaches and if many people gave them water? Like a sponge in the tub or something.

Thanks for any help
mark


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

i just open the lid once a day...although the lid is by no meats air-tight

and i dont give them any water at all, weekly i chuck in veg tho


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

They will probably get the majority of their moisture from fruit/vegitables. I have something like a bottle cap with cotton wool in and i fill that with water. A sponge would work too.


----------



## barbiegodman (Sep 22, 2008)

i dont use a lid on my tub its just covered with a mesh type material to stop the males escaping, mine have a constant supply of dried food are given fruit and veg and they also have a constant supply of water gel.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

I found when i used no lid i couldnt get the humidity right and lost a fair few when they shed and died in the process.
Mine are in a fish tank now with a couple of holes in the lid , they get fruit and veg plus cat biscuits which i soak in a bit of water to make them moist


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

mark97r1 said:


> Hey guys.
> Just wondering how much ventilation to give the roaches and if many people gave them water? Like a sponge in the tub or something.
> 
> Thanks for any help
> mark


I have about 20 holes in the lid,.,,,make sure you do have mesh...i dont care what others say about they wont climb...rubbish...i followed that years ago and on the third day i had 7 in my room:bash:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I house mine in 2 33ltr rubs, I have a single line of small holes around the side (at the top of rub) and a single line that runs all the way round the lid.
I agree with wildlifewarrior, make sure you have mesh because they can get out, I used to have some in a 2ft tall fish tank and they managed to get out


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

LOL.. i have seen them climb the silicon corners in fish tanks, but not witnessed anything in the tubs.
I have them in a large tub with a lid, but it has a hole/handle in the top about 4" x 2" right in the middle. They wouldnt be able to get out as they would have to walk upside down across the lid, but wasnt sure if i should block/close it in for the humidity. I could mess it to be safe i spose.

Mark


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> I have about 20 holes in the lid,.,,,make sure you do have mesh...i dont care what others say about they wont climb...rubbish...i followed that years ago and on the third day i had 7 in my room:bash:


 
Also the males can jump high, using their wings


----------



## misskatie (Dec 20, 2008)

*Alternative to eggboxes?*

Just moved my colony from a 30ltr box to a 130ltr and was wondering if there is an alternative to egg boxes for a bigger scale? Also, few of the egg boxes for wet and slightly mouldy. Any ideas?
Thanks x


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

misskatie said:


> Just moved my colony from a 30ltr box to a 130ltr and was wondering if there is an alternative to egg boxes for a bigger scale? Also, few of the egg boxes for wet and slightly mouldy. Any ideas?
> Thanks x


I used to use the packaging for tv's and such like. Both the polysyrene stuff and the cardboard stuff.

At the moment I have two huge peices of cardboard packaging peices that create to cave like hides and what with all the grooves in them they are perfect, roaches seem to like them anyway.

Mould shouldn't be a problem unless is to wet in there.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

I bought a cheap tub, drilled a few small holes and use water gel for moisture,


----------

